# heartbreak



## crponies (Jul 3, 2006)

I always hate going away and leaving my ponies. They tend to act up when I'm gone and it seems like no one really wants to take care of them since my family moved away. Well, I was away for about a week and a half and I got a heartstopping phone call Friday night. The people who were caring for them called to ask what to do because my ex-stallion was sick. Seems he'd been sick for a few days acting lethargic and not eating but they waited until he was down and they could not get him up to call me! I told them to contact a vet and they said they'd get back to me. Well, about 3 hours later I still hadn't heard from them so I called back. They had spoken to a friend of the vet who talked to the vet and relayed back the message that it sounded like a twisted gut and to put him down so they did. I'm not so sure about the diagnosis myself as I had asked about typical colic symptoms (rolling, kicking, looking at stomach) and they told me he had not been doing those things. It just doesn't seem right that a vet would make a judgment call like that. I don't know that he could have been saved anyhow, but still. When I found out they had put him down and they asked what I would like them to do I asked if they would bury him for me on the property before I arrived home on Sunday. I really didn't want to see my boy with a bullet in his head. Well, I got home and there is no grave. I have no clue what they did with him and they haven't told me. I'm afraid to ask at this point. Maybe it is better I don't know. I am just so sad about losing him. He was just gelded this spring and was starting to really settle down (of course, he's always been a nice pony).

My comfort is reminding myself that God is in control of these things and He knows what He's doing.


----------



## tigeresss (Jul 3, 2006)

That is horrible, I'm so so so sorry you're having to go through this. I can't imagine this ever happening to myself I would be more than devestated. This is a main reason why we don't go on family vacations anymore, there is always an immediate family member that stays to look after the horses as I simply don't trust anyone else with them. I personally would ask them what happened, just for peace of my mind.

You must keep in mind that everything happens for a reason and adventually it all works out for the best. I know that right now it may not seem like that, but in the end you will understand and be able to see it for yourself.

My heart truely goes out to you. Stay strong.




:


----------



## chandab (Jul 3, 2006)

Not to make you feel worse, but... How well do you know your horsesitters? Their story sounds too fishy. I'd be wanting to know exactly where my pony was, it would be hard to see him (if he had passed on), but at least I'd know the truth. No grave and their story, just makes me wonder about him finding a new home.

Sorry if this post upsets you, but I just get this creepy feeling about their story and no grave (after all, you did ask them to bury him on your property).


----------



## kaykay (Jul 3, 2006)

im so sorry!! i cannot believe a vet would diagnose over the phone especially to recommend putting a horse down?? Never heard of such a thing. So sorry for your loss


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 4, 2006)

First, I would be livid. You entrusted your horses with someone expecting them to take care of them! They let a poor horse suffer to the point were he wouldn't stand before they took action. That is neglect in my book. If they had any horse sense at all, they would have acted quicker.

Second, no ethical vet would diagnose over the phone and THEN tell the care takers to put it down. That is a major lawsuit waiting to happen. You need to find the body and demand a necropsy so you know what happened to your horse.

Third, these people you trusted your horses with were callous and uncaring. Don't ever leave anything in their care again.

God has a plan but some times his plans are altered due to ignorance or stupidity by others. Don't let this go.


----------



## love_casper (Jul 4, 2006)

i agree with the above posts. especially chandab's. i am sorry, but i think they stole your pony.

their story makes no sense. sounds way too made up. no vet in the right mind would advise a CARETAKER, of all people, to put down a horse without examining it, especially without the owner's OK. so we know there was no vet involved in his "death." (if there even was a death). so your guy is probably living somewhere else now and was stolen. if not, then i do wonder what they did with the body. they probably did not want to take the time and bury him, so may have hid him in some place you never look.... again, i am not trying to upset you! just a thought though. maybe he was acting up with them, and they just got fed up, so...you know. yes, if you find the body, do have someone check it out, and find the cause of death.

but i still think they stole him. call the police, and maybe have them investigate a little on the property. see if they can find any evidence on a death. also, see which vet these people claim to have called. then put a call in to them, and see if they actually did tell someone to put a horse down. that right there is enough to prove them liers, so have the police aware of this. then if they see nothing indicating his death, he is probably stolen. have them track down these people, interigate them, lock them up for theft, and find your pony and bring him back home! well, it might be harder then it sounds...

i do not want to upset you, as i cannot imagine what you must be going through. i am so sorry this had to happen. and i hope you find out the truth.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 4, 2006)

I am so sorry...what a nightmare. I am just getting chills reading this. You know I can't help but think that Chanda might be on to something?? You need to find out for your own piece of mind. My thoughts are with you...Teri


----------



## SweetOpal (Jul 5, 2006)

WOW...ok I would die if this were me. I know it is hard to find someone. But I do have 2 families that I completely trust to care for my horses when we are gone, they have MY vets number and he will come 24/7 wether im here or not! I also pay them $40 a day and expect all waters to be cleaned daily and fed 2 times a day. One time while I was gone for a weekend, one of the dogs got sick, they noticed took him to the emergency center and he had rat poisoning. Well they saved his life, I completely trust them after this. Also did you get a vet bill. I don't know one vet on earth that would put one down without a bill...I also have to agree it sounds fishy, I would have even demanded a necropsy.

Of course I don't know your situation, but I think something more lies behind this story. I for one would look into it.


----------



## crponies (Jul 5, 2006)

Actually, I have no reason to doubt their story and other people were witnesses including a neighbor that I just talked to this morning who saw him sumersaulting down the hill and whose wife also talked to the vet apparently. I guess the vet said the pony would be dead when he got there anyhow since he is about an hour away. I did find a congeled blood pool too. I am just heartsick as I think the vet was crumy to diagnose and prescribe death like that. I have a friend who knows about horses who agrees with me that it doesn't sound like colic really. He thinks maybe West Nile (which I was thinking it sounded like it might have been something more neurological).


----------



## chandab (Jul 5, 2006)

crponies said:


> Actually, I have no reason to doubt their story and other people were witnesses including a neighbor that I just talked to this morning who saw him sumersaulting down the hill and whose wife also talked to the vet apparently. I guess the vet said the pony would be dead when he got there anyhow since he is about an hour away. I did find a congeled blood pool too. I am just heartsick as I think the vet was crumy to diagnose and prescribe death like that. I have a friend who knows about horses who agrees with me that it doesn't sound like colic really. He thinks maybe West Nile (which I was thinking it sounded like it might have been something more neurological).



So sorry about your loss.


----------



## love_casper (Jul 6, 2006)

oh, man that changes everything. that stinks. poor pony. i am so sorry you lost him.



: we feel for you.


----------



## SweetOpal (Jul 6, 2006)

Glad to hear you got some answers and some closure. However it is still very sad and im sure you will miss him dearly!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 6, 2006)

Been thinking about you & your situation...so sad I am so sorry. I wanted to let you know that I had a mini donkey put down in May....he was having kidney failure...he went very fast even with IV and very good care. It was irreversable when he started showing obvious signs...but there were tiny little clues leading up to it that I realized after he was gone... Originally the vets thought colic but after blood test we found out different. However he did end up a bit colicky due to eating a bit & not drinking much. At the end he was just walking circles (for hours) with the IV in...that was challanging...and head pressing...even charging us at times...poor guy he put up such a fight. I miss him so much.


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh how awful Jayne. I'm so sorry.


----------



## luvmymini2 (Jul 7, 2006)

:no: I'm so sorry for your loss..But I would still want to know where the body is...just for my peace of mind


----------



## irishmini (Jul 7, 2006)

this is just awful..............i suppose this is the problem.. once you let these little ones into your heart.. no more holidays!!!!!...you have my thoughts with you!!


----------



## Katie12 (Jul 25, 2006)

Sounds fishy I would call the police also. I know of a similar story about a Quarter Horse, he was sold. I hope you can find out the truth.


----------

